# old but new



## mrs allan b (Mar 23, 2010)

hi .every one been in back ground on husbands name. and now got my own .hi to     polly.     and mrs zeezee. and every one on site.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome D did you have to mug him to get on computer


----------



## Polly (Mar 23, 2010)

Hia
Welcome De

Oh it is either being cheer leaders or the wet t shirt comp
I am still struggling with the wet t shirt can you remember a wet t shirt comp at leek     I can't


----------



## ajs (Mar 23, 2010)

mrs allan b said:


> hi .every one been in back ground on husbands name. and now got my own .hi to polly. and mrs zeezee. and every one on site.


 


 who are you...


regards
aj


----------



## lenny (Mar 23, 2010)

mrs allan b said:


> hi .every one been in back ground on husbands name. and now got my own .hi to     polly.     and mrs zeezee. and every one on site.



Welcome aboard Mary Lou, but instead of messing about with Allans PC, Should,nt you be in the kitchen


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 23, 2010)

All this is so that you girlies can keep a check on what we are doing, we will have to have a meeting of the commitee and get you lot barred
Welcome aboard Dee.

Bill.x


----------



## ajs (Mar 24, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> All this is so that you girlies can keep a check on what we are doing, we will have to have a meeting of the commitee and get you lot barred
> Welcome aboard Dee.
> 
> Bill.x


 

 maybe... but not before they have cleaned our motorhomes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






regards  
aj


----------



## mrs allan b (Mar 24, 2010)

aj u r very cheeky man


----------



## ajs (Mar 24, 2010)

mrs allan b said:


> aj u r very cheeky man


 










regards
aj


----------



## mrsBiggirafe (Mar 24, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> All this is so that you girlies can keep a check on what we are doing, we will have to have a meeting of the commitee and get you lot barred
> Welcome aboard Dee.
> 
> Bill.x



to late for that Bill, once us girlies are in as MRS*** you cant get us out 

plus who would keep the place tidy? 

Nic


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Mrs b - glad to see hubby has taken the handcuffs off and let you free - is he also letting you drive !! 

Welcome to your own space on the site and keep posting even if it's only to tell us that hubby has been a bad boy.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------

